# [Regular Season Game 25] Houston Rockets vs. Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(15-9)/(17-7)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, December 16, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Billups / Jones / Anthony / Martin / Nenê*


_*Preview*_


> After their offseason acquisition of Ron Artest, the Houston Rockets expected to become top contenders in the Western Conference.
> 
> That move hasn't yet had the intended effect, but it's safe to say the Denver Nuggets' trade for Chauncey Billups has delivered a far more immediate impact.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think we will enjoy McNuggets. Hmmm... Ron is not coming back for this game?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Lets hope Billups doesn't shoot it well tonight. I hope Artest plays today. Shane and Ron should be able to hold down Melo and JR Smith.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Artest should be back. I don't know who's starting though.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Should be a good game... Denver's the 2nd best team in the West and I think this will be the first game when our 4 best guys will be on the court at the same time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Are we going to do a banner thing for Gene and Jim like we did CD?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I have nothing to say. Yao, McGrady, Artest and Battier are all on but Rafer Alston is out this game. xP


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Brooks is a beast. Blowing past Chauncey like that.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac with a triple double... And the guy with the stream is playing some stupidass song.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ron Ron!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac with a triple double??? good
Yao with 32??? good
Ron Artest with 20 off the bench?? good
Aaron Brooks with 18 and 6?? good
Chauncey Billups below 50% shooting?? good
Carmelo Anthony below 50% shooting?? good


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Some nice defense in the second half. The Nuggets scored more points in the 2nd quarter (36) than in the 3rd and 4th combined (35).


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I think this is the first time the big 3 all scored 20 in the same game. Great effort especially in the 2nd half when we put the ball and chain on the Nuggets.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

How Sweet it is. That was the best basketball Ive seen the Rockets play all season.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Gene and Jim broadcast the 4th quarter

http://nba.finalsbound.com/genejim121608.mp3

audio of the halftime thanks

http://nba.finalsbound.com/halftimetribute.mp3


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome kick *** win. Tmac with only his 3rd triple double or some crazy low number like that. Brooks's defense on Billups was amazing. He probably ended up playing the best defensive game of his career. Yao had some whack calls, but overall had yet another great game. Still we are a little inconsistent, but hopefully we start piecing stuff together. 

Big win indeed, so I am glad about that. I am surprised how much Denver has improved since doing the trade for Billups.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

With Alston out, Adelman has been forced to make T-Mac the playmaker, JVG-style. He's such a great passer that it works really well. Lets hope he realises this and sticks with it for the rest of the season.

Yao may have permanently lost some of his athleticism, and teams may have figured out and almost completely taken away his face up jumper and baseline spin, but it is wonderful to see how has learned to score through double teams by moving aggressively and keeping the ball high.

Battier still looks a bit slow defensively.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

Tmac Triple D, Yao 32pts, Ron 20pts!!!! 

HIGHLIGHTS


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's nice that we won against the second best team record wise in the west. I think McGrady needs to know what style of plays best suit him. Take this game of instance. He needs to know he doesn't need to do scoring by himself. Getting triple doubles is a sign that he's learned he can trust his teammates.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Create-a-caption


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> It's nice that we won against the second best team record wise in the west. I think McGrady needs to know what style of plays best suit him. Take this game of instance. He needs to know he doesn't need to do scoring by himself. *Getting triple doubles is a sign that he's learned he can trust his teammates.*


Correction, getting a triple double means his teammates are stepping up. Somebody has to finish on all those passes he makes.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's not really McGrady. It's Adelman. I'm sure T-Mac is fine being the playmaker.


----------

